# Baggage trolleys at the stations



## Yesh (Oct 7, 2019)

I shall be taking the Coast Starlight from Seattle to LA in late October. Being an international traveler, I shall have two suitcases, both within the 75 inches limit, a trolley and a briefcase, the last two I usually take along as cabin baggage on my flights. 
My question is when I arrive by taxi at the Seattle station, would there be any baggage trolleys so that I can take my bags from the taxi drop off point to the baggage checkin area? This is worrying me because I am alone and lugging the bags (they all are wheeled) would be a pain as I am a senior. 
Likewise, when we arrive in LA, would there be baggage trolleys at the checked in baggage delivery area?
I need to plan how much luggage I should carry, so any input would be highly appreciated.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 8, 2019)

No baggage carts at Seattle.


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 8, 2019)

Both Seattle and Los Angeles offer Red Cap service to assist travelers with their luggage. I would suggest that you take advantage of it. Officially there is no charge for this assistance, but a gratuity is customary. My suggestion would be $2 a bag with a $5 minimum.


----------



## MDRailfan (Oct 8, 2019)

When we arrived at BWI Rail station in May, one of their ticket agents met us off the regionals and assisted me with the luggage as far as the street while my wife was getting the car. I have trouble walking but don't need a wheelchair only baggage assistance. Of course, that was requested when I boarded at Newark Penn Sta. Now we are taking a regional to DC to connect with Silver Star. This takes place after rush hrs on a Wed but before Thanksgiving around 1000am departure. Is there a way, I could request same service going to the train ahead of time before arriving at the station


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 8, 2019)

MDRailfan said:


> When we arrived at BWI Rail station in May, one of their ticket agents met us off the regionals and assisted me with the luggage as far as the street while my wife was getting the car. I have trouble walking but don't need a wheelchair only baggage assistance. Of course, that was requested when I boarded at Newark Penn Sta. Now we are taking a regional to DC to connect with Silver Star. This takes place after rush hrs on a Wed but before Thanksgiving around 1000am departure. Is there a way, I could request same service going to the train ahead of time before arriving at the station



Let the conductor know you need a red cap and s/he should call ahead for one


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 8, 2019)

Not that I have been to every Amtrak station but I don't recall seeing any self-service baggage carts or trolleys at any Amtrak station for years. I can't recall where I last saw some, maybe it was at a VIA station in Canada.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 8, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Not that I have been to every Amtrak station but I don't recall seeing any self-service baggage carts or trolleys at any Amtrak station for years. I can't recall where I last saw some, maybe it was at a VIA station in Canada.


They have them in Orlando and Jacksonville for certain.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 8, 2019)

I recall seeing baggage trolleys at stations years ago, but lately they seem to have disappeared, except for the carts used by the redcaps. I suspect that the rise of the roller bag in the early 2000s severely reduced the demand for them.


----------



## PVD (Oct 8, 2019)

Very often, baggage carts at transit terminals (especially airports) are a rental/concession. (think : smart carte) Volume has to be reasonably high to make it profitable.


----------

